# Barrier Island Duck Owners Facebook Page



## Fayeoctober (Jun 11, 2012)

For anyone who owns a week at Barrier Island Station in Duck, there is now a Facebook page.  I think SPM Resorts is connected to it because the Administrator works there.  But I definitely think this is a great step in terms of being able to communicate with other owners - at least those on Facebook.  The details are spelled out in the Barrier Island Station newsletter sent out today. 

Carolinian (may have the member name spelled incorrectly) used to mention how the developer still controlled the homeowners association even when the resort was largely sold out.  That changed a number of years ago and the new Management group is really making a lot of improvements.


----------



## Fayeoctober (Jun 22, 2012)

Since there have been no responses (I realize the audience is limited but I had hoped there were some BIS Duck owners on both TUG and Facebook) I just wanted to mention there is now a Facebook page.  I realize Facebook can be intrusive and I don't want to suggest anyone join Facebook just to see the page, but if you are a BIS Duck owner and are already on Facebook, please give the group a try.  The information was on the newsletter sent out last week.  The group is now about 50 members and while I realize some of the members are from SPM or the Resort, it is nice to finally be able to communicate with one another.  Thanks.


----------



## Nolathyme (Jun 22, 2012)

I own week 28 at BISduck. I'd like to swap my week for a different summer week once in a while. Maybe the facebook page will be a good avenue to find a swapper.


----------



## OhanaTribe (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks! I just sent a request to join. I actually called the resort earlier today, trying to get an idea of news on the renovation. I wish they would send out more details to owners -- AND update the horrible, blurry pictures from the 80s on the RCI website. I'd like to know what the master plan is as far as what projects are the current priority, what the plans are for updating the units (new linens? completely new furnishings and decor? a kitchen facelift or complete re-do? more TVs?) and a basic overview of when things are scheduled to be completed.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 5, 2012)

*I was just there last weekend*

I stayed in the 100 building.  When I called to let my DH know that I was there, he asked about the unit.  "It is what it is; just like what was in the units when we bought in 1984."  Don't get me wrong, I was happy to be there, I enjoyed my stay immensely, and had no complaints (only observations).

The furniture, appliances, cabinets, flooring, tubs, all looked exactly like what I remembered from the 80's.  The refrigerator had rust all over the side of it, the grout in the bathrooms had mildew, exterior door had rust and peeling paint, etc.  Some may say, yuck, that's disgusting.  Maybe it's because BIS was the first timeshare that I ever owned.    I was very, very happy to be there.  I enjoy the Outer Banks greatly.  I own at Outer Banks Beach Club, which is rated Gold Crown (only resort with this rating on OBX).  That resort is very basic also, with basic furniture, appliances, linens and amenities.  There are no luxurious timeshares on the OBX, so some exchangers into resorts on the OBX could be very disappointed, even if they exchanged into the GC resort.

I have no idea where they are on the renovations at BIS.  I know things are taking place, but the unit that I was in did not reflect it.  It would probably take a special assessment of some sort to renovate this resort more rapidly.  

I know three buildings have been renovated completely at Barrier Island's Ocean Pines.  I haven't seen inside those units, but the pictures on SPM's website look great.


----------



## Fayeoctober (Jul 7, 2012)

There have been improvements made at Barrier Island Station Duck but most have been improvements involving the exterior and public areas.  Interior improvements continue to be delayed because of the most pressing needs.  I think the next building to receive interior work may be the 300 building and this is quite overdue.  The 100 building may come after that.  Because the resort was not maintained properly for a number of years, there is a lot of catching up to do.  I had proposed to one of the board members that they consider a small special assessment - maybe $100 or $200 - which with all the owner weeks can help move things along more quickly.  However, based on a reaction that I received last year, I suspect this isn't going to go over very well.  There is another thread involving why do owners let things get run down?  I think it is because they don't have much choice - they are only one of thousands.  I hope some more TUG members who are also Barrier Island Duck owners, consider joining the Facebook group and letting the board know if you would be okay with a small special assessment to move things along more rapidly.  We own units in three different buildings and there is a major difference in their interior condition.


----------

